# Quick and Easy transparent head



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

OK, this is my first tutorial, but it's fairly simple:
You will need: A mannequin head, plastic wrap, transparent packing tape, and one of those blank masks from a craft store (more specifically, you need the package from one of those blank masks)








Wrap the mannequin in the plastic wrap, then wrap it with the packing tape. Basically, it's a variation on the "duct-tape dummy" idea. However there are two important differences between packing tape and duct tape. First,with transparent packing tape on plastic wrap, it's really easy to miss spots, so be careful about that.
Second, the packing tape isn't as flexible duct tape. It's fine for the basic head shape, but can't really get the face. This is where the package from the blank mask comes in handy.
Open the packaging for the mask. The mask we don't need, set it aside for some other project. The packaging should have two clear plastic face-shaped pieces that hold the mask in place, one in front, one in back. Either one will work. Cut away the excess plastic, the fasten it to the front of the mannequin head.

Carefully cut through the tape and plastic at the back of the head and remove the mannequin head. Tape it back closed again, and the end result should look something like this:








OK, less transparent, more translucent. Someone better at keeping the plastic wrap smooth than I would get better results.

One idea I had for using this, would be if you did this, then followed this tutorial. You could then remove the head, and put a light or something in there. (Plus you could re-use the mannequin head multiple times.)


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I've added some hair, sheets of plastic wrap taped at the top and layered. Then added some glow-in-the dark paint.

With the lights on:









With the lights off:


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

I am so going to try this It looks great


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OOOOOOHHHHHH so cool....


----------

